# What snails eat moss?



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

I've decided to ask this because I've been seeing a snail on my java moss, but I don't know if it's grazing or eating the moss. It's a very tiny snail with spots on the back. It's a golden, though more brown color. Of any of you guys know what type of snail this is, or what snails eat java moss, I'd be happy to know! Thanks!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Probably a pond snail. To my knowledge none of the snails commonly kept in planted tanks eat moss, though some types of apple snails that eat plants in general might.


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

I would say he's grazing or eating dead/dying bits


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Probably a pond snail. To my knowledge none of the snails commonly kept in planted tanks eat moss, though some types of apple snails that eat plants in general might.


I don't think so because as a pond snail's shell curls outward into a cone, this snail doesn't.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

flukekiller said:


> I would say he's grazing or eating dead/dying bits


I would hope so... I think he's eating the pieces of dead java moss that's mixed in with the live moss.

Lets put the questions this way: would the common hitchhiker snail or the common pet/wanted/kept snail eat live plants? If so, what types? Right now they're grazing on diatoms and GSA on the glass, so I've decided to keep them and let them clean the algae, but I still need to know what type they are so that I don't risk any moss beng eaten.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

its probably a rams horn snail and will eat dead or rotting matter not living


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

wicca27 said:


> its probably a rams horn snail and will eat dead or rotting matter not living


Probably so, that means I won't need to worry about them eating dead plants, right?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Probably so, that means I won't need to worry about them eating dead plants, right?


They will eat dead and/or decaying plant matter...

So to answer your question (if that is indeed what you intended to ask), you will have to worry about Ramshorn snails eating dead plants.


----------

